# name of bar in lanzarote to view cheltenham races



## bigmac67 (17 Feb 2008)

Please help I need a bar in either lanzarote or grand canaria to watch the races from cheltenham before i book holidays
thanks


----------



## andrew1977 (17 Feb 2008)

Almost all of the UK or Irish bars in Spain have wall to wall sport on all day.
You shouldnt have a problem finding a pub finding the horse racing on

I was in Puerto Rico in Gran canaria 2-3 years back when the festival was on, there was a bookmakers in the shopping complex and one pub i was in had the racing on .Cant remember the name of the pub though.

You should be ok to find the racing .


----------



## bigmac67 (17 Feb 2008)

thanks andrew-had the facility in tenerife 3 years ago but could not find any reference for lanz.


----------



## oldtimer (17 Feb 2008)

The Blarney Stone in Puerto de Carmen shows all sports. It has about 12 TV sets.


----------



## maguike (18 Feb 2008)

I would say that 99% of Irish Bars in Puerto del Carmen Lanzarote that are open during the day will be showing racing,check the black boards outside the Pubs. The Drop Inn on Calle Anzeulo has a Bookmaker on site to take bets. I will be there myself during Cheltenham, Paddys Day, Easter


----------



## Ravima (18 Feb 2008)

most of the english pubs in playa blanca will show the races and one even has its own in house bookie!


----------



## frankmac (19 Feb 2008)

Loads of bars in Puerto del Carmen show the racing every day. Many of them have their bookies on site. I always watch it is the Palms bar on the main strip.

Great to watch Cheltenham with a sea view


----------



## colm (19 Feb 2008)

Mulligans in Puerto Del Camen is about the best. Nice food as well.


----------

